# USP Motorsports | Introducing the SPULEN Dog Bone Mount Insert – $24.95!



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

*USP Motorsports Presents* – *SPULEN* Dog Bone Mount Inserts with introductory pricing at *30% Off!* 

*Please enjoy $10.00 of with coupon code: STIFF – Only $24.95 - CLICK HERE TO ORDER* 

Have you increased the power of your Volkswagen or Audi? Are you looking for smoother shifting? Either way this new dog bone insert from Spul Engineering (SE) is perfect for you. The SE mount insert works in conjunction with the OEM rubber bushings to provide a more rigid connection between the transmission mount and the subframe. 

*Features:* 


 95A Durometer Polyurethane 

 Helps eliminate wheel hop with smoother shifts 

 The strongest mount insert on the market. 

 Very simple installation which can be done in your own garage! 


 

*What's Included:* 


 Mount Insert 

 Large Washer 

 Small Washer 

 New Motor Mount Bolt 


 

 
Application Guide: 


 _VW GTI/Rabbit V 2008.5-2009 2.0 TSI, 2.5L _ 

 _VW Golf/GTI VI 2010+ 2.0TSI, 2.5L, 2.0 TDI_ 

 _VW Golf .:R 2.0T FSI_ 

 _VW Jetta MKV 2008.5-2010 2.0TSI, 2.5L, 2.0 TDI_ 

 _VW Jetta MKVI Sedan and Sportwagen 2.0TSI, 2.5L, 2.0 TDI_ 

 _VW EOS 2.0 TSI_ 

 _VW CC 2.0 TSI_ 

 _VW Passat B6 2.0 TSI_ 


 

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER with Coupon Code STIFF for your introductory of $24.95!*


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

All orders are packed and ready to go!


----------



## K_McCormack (Mar 11, 2013)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

K_McCormack said:


> Just ordered mine!


Thanks for the order


----------



## philvsphil (May 11, 2011)

Dumb question... is this only for manual transmission?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

philvsphil said:


> Dumb question... is this only for manual transmission?


It fits automatic as well :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the orders everyone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

All orders are shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

New shipment in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## deserttaxguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*The applications are confusing me*

I looked up the insert application and while it comes up in a search for Mk5 Jetta 2.5L the application table doesnt seem to indicate a fit for a 2005.5 Jetta, it lists 2008.5 forward (part SE 70118).
I might be mis-reading it, but if you confirm for me, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

deserttaxguy said:


> I looked up the insert application and while it comes up in a search for Mk5 Jetta 2.5L the application table doesnt seem to indicate a fit for a 2005.5 Jetta, it lists 2008.5 forward (part SE 70118).
> I might be mis-reading it, but if you confirm for me, that would be great. Thanks.


It should fit but if you would like to confirm before you purchase feel free to send me a email with a picture of your stock mount and I can let you know 100%


----------



## deserttaxguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*Coupon Code expired*

Is the coupon deal off now? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

deserttaxguy said:


> Is the coupon deal off now? Thanks.


Yes it is. Ended at the end of July.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Are these any hard to install? Never messed with motor mounts or inserts or anything.


----------

